
The Corpse Exchange - benbreen
http://www.primerstories.com/2/grave-robbing
======
gweinberg
"One night," a doctor said, "last fall, I and my comrades, four in all, When
visiting a graveyard stood Within the shadow of a wall.

"While waiting for the moon to sink We saw a wild hyena slink About a new-made
grave, and then Begin to excavate its brink!

"Shocked by the horrid act, we made A sally from our ambuscade, And, falling
on the unholy beast, Dispatched him with a pick and spade" -Ambrose Bierce

------
michaelsbradley
"It was not so easy to acquire a corpse for dissection, particularly in
Europe. Christian belief held that in order to be included in the
Resurrection, your body had to remain intact, so that you could rise up bodily
upon Jesus’ Return."

That's completely untrue, in more than one respect.

See this article in the Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dissection#Christian_Europe](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dissection#Christian_Europe)

Also this article in the 1913 Catholic Encylopedia:
[http://oce.catholic.com/index.php?title=Resurrection#B._Char...](http://oce.catholic.com/index.php?title=Resurrection#B._Characteristics_of_the_Risen_Body)

------
ars
I somewhat want to read this, but I can't. The formatting is just impossible.

I have text that is cut off, too narrow, white on white.

Just make a normal webpage please.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
Yeah, in several places the text is actually printed on top of images,
apparently deliberately. Who does that?

~~~
prawn
There are times when that's effective so I don't like blanket criticism of it,
but this is not one of those cases where it works at all.

------
stevebmark
My favorite thing while trying to read is animation.

